# Recarpet Boat Trailer Bunks



## JimS (Oct 3, 2007)

I am looking for someone that can recarpet my trailer bunks. I have no place to off load my boat so they will need to do that. 
Can anyone recommend a place? 
JimS


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

If all that needs replacing is the carpet, why don't you just take the carpet and staples/screws with you and work on it at the boat ramp parking lot ?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

If all you need is a place to offload the boat I will sponsor you and for $5 you can splash the boat at Sherman Cove. I will help you with the bunks. Shouldn't take that long. If interested let me know and I will PM you the dates that I am available.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Actually bare wood is better than carpet, and guide slicks are better than bare wood.


----------



## JimS (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you put the guide slicks on the bare wood or over the carpet?


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

JimS said:


> Do you put the guide slicks on the bare wood or over the carpet?


I'd do it over bare wood, so everything can dry. Carpet takes MUCH longer to dry out. Slicks make launching/loading so much easier. But they are very slippery, so tie downs are more necessary (always a good idea anyway). Also, always keep winch strap hooked to boat going up and down the ramp (especially steep or bumpy ones), so boat does not slide off!! Hope this helps!


----------



## mitch mako 21 (May 30, 2009)

I agree with no carpet. The wet carpet could cause blisters on the hull...so Ive heard...
I installed the slicks back to back over bare wood, and it is awesome how easy it became to launch


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

mitch mako 21 said:


> I agree with no carpet. The wet carpet could cause blisters on the hull...so Ive heard...
> I installed the slicks back to back over bare wood, and it is awesome how easy it became to launch


Interesting. When I get home I will see if my gelcoat blisters line up with my bunks.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

very interesting. my carpet is due for replacement soon. any recommendations for guide slicks???


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I've seen small blisters where the hull sat on the bunks. Carpet stays wet a Loooog time.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm thinking of using 1/2 starboard with countersunk stainless screws. I have a 36ft boat so it's a real PITA to launch and load at the Sheman Cove ramps. I looked at comercial bunk slicks, but I need so many it works out about the same price as a sheet of starboard from Creative Acylics here in Pensacola.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd go to 3/4in stuff to give you more meat around the screws. That's a heavy boat.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> I'd go to 3/4in stuff to give you more meat around the screws. That's a heavy boat.


Excellent advice (as usual).


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Where can you buy slicks?


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

I believe carpet was the culprit of the leaks in my aluminum pontoons. At the very end of the bunks there's corrosion.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

birdsnest said:


> I believe carpet was the culprit of the leaks in my aluminum pontoons. At the very end of the bunks there's corrosion.


I guarantee that was the culprit.


----------

